

Using Neural Networks to Model the Behavior and Decisions of Gamblers - simonb
http://www.scribd.com/doc/17472377/Using-Neural-Networks-to-Model-the-Behavior-and-Decisions-of-Gamblers-in-Particular-CyberGamblers

======
jacquesm
I know there is money to be made this way, but if you're going to go the
'computer-assisted-gambling' route realize that you are essentially cheating
your opponents.

The same goes for people using card-counting programs and analyzers.

I'm not a poker player but if I compare it to let's say the 100 meter sprint
it would be less of an interesting race if some guy showed up on a motorcycle.

~~~
simonb
What is interesting in research such as this is the cognitive science aspect.
Both from theoretical and methodological perspective. Not only does it explore
how deterministic we are, measurements in what what is essentially a hostile
environment (betting strategy incorporates both bluffing and
empathy/simulation of the opponent) are also a perfect double-blind
experimental setup.

